# Frozen Cooked Salmon



## nanma (Oct 24, 2013)

I have half a cooked salmon in the freezer and want to know if I could use this to make fish cakes and salmon en croute


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 24, 2013)

nanma said:


> I have half a cooked salmon in the freezer and want to know if I could use this to make fish cakes and salmon en croute


hello & welcome from a  bright & sunny(for a change)manchester!
can't see why not.defrost the salmon & dice for the fish cakes.not sure about the en croute.i mean whether to cook from frozen or not.i'd go for frozen,because a)you can buy frozen salmon en croute in the shops.b)if you defrost the cooked salmon then cook it en crout the fish will almost certainly be over cooked by the time the pastry is cooked.only thing to watch is that the pastry may get soft/flabby as the salmon inside defrosts during the cooking period.
as i said,not sure on the encroute but you've come to the right place nan...someone on here will have the answer!!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 4, 2013)

Its seems like a perfect fit for cakes. I don't know the other dish.

Make sure when you thaw it out, you drain any remaining liquids. I would thaw it in the fridge for a couple days, then dry it very good.

It should then be just fine for any salmon dish you want to prepare. I would not hesitate to make salmon cakes with it.  Even a nice fish dip sound good.


----------

